# Biscayne tarpon tomorrow night - first timer



## cuttingedgefoam (Jul 14, 2009)

Well Ive got the trout down now, and I'm ready to try something else. I'm going to try and fish the bridges tomorrow evening for some tarpon. Ive been dying to catch a tarpon in the boat, this is My first time and am in a micro  nervous but gotta pop my cherry. Gonna go with live shrimp and pretty much just sight casting or waiting in the shadows. Any suggestions or advise ? I'm putting in at 79th so I'll be fishing the north end. Thanks guys


----------



## alain_vallejo (Jun 24, 2010)

What are you fishing out of?


----------



## cuttingedgefoam (Jul 14, 2009)

14' custom skiff, debating now and thinkin bout just fishing for trout till dark and the cruising around lookin for docklights for baby tarpon and snook. I dunno just reallllly wanna get a tarpon in the boat


----------



## alain_vallejo (Jun 24, 2010)

I'm very tempted in taking my high sider out to the icw. Theres a part north of hollywood where it's minimum wake and there's tarpon that hang out under the lights. Plus the ramp is less then a mile form where i would be fishing. if you need someone brave to go out with you let me know.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Personally, I've had far better luck with all white jerkbaits than any live bait I've thrown at them.
Cast along the shadow line that the current is pump toward the bridge.
If they're there, you will see them flashing on the edges of the shadow line, as well as hear them popping under the bridges....


----------



## cuttingedgefoam (Jul 14, 2009)

> I'm very tempted in taking my high sider out to the icw. Theres a part north of hollywood where it's minimum wake and there's tarpon that hang out under the lights. Plus the ramp is less then a mile form where i would be fishing. if you need someone brave to go out with you let me know.


By marthas? My fatherinlaw keeps telling me to go try there too. Wife's going with me tonight but maybe in the next week or two well go try it out together. I got a highsider/nmz too as long as the skiff


----------

